# manual for hobby 600



## 110369 (Mar 5, 2008)

Good morning every body
I have just collected my s/h hobby 600, it was a German import and I have come across the usual problem, instruction manual in German.
has anybody a copy of the manual in English that I can borrow and copy I will refund any expenses.

I have emailed the agents in the u.k but no response, I suppose its not there problem 
many thanks in advance

bigbear


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi BigBear

I have the manual for a 2004/5 model which is the old shape Ducato, let me know if the are no takers for the newer model as there shouldn't be all that much different.

Bill


----------



## 110369 (Mar 5, 2008)

*hobby manual*

hello bill thanks for your response my hobby is a bit older than that 1995
are there any similarities

walter


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Walter

Sorry can't answer that one, but now you have given the date of manufacture you may get a better response.

There doesn't seem to anything terribly complicated about the workings of the habitation and you could always do partial translation of the parts you do not understand using alta-vista the web based translator.

Bill


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi bigbear,

wehad the same problem,ours is a 2001,so if nobody comes up with a 

better match,we will get a copy of ours to you,dont know how yet,

because not that coputer literate, but i know we made a disk of the 

information when we found it,no 1 son knows how to move things

around,but if all else fails i will photo copy it and send by good old

mail, its great when you read it in english,all the guessing you did 

turns out to be completely wrong,

regards meg
,


----------



## 110369 (Mar 5, 2008)

*hobby manual*

good morning meg

many thanks for your reply yes ask your son to copy disc and send I will refund all expenses

many thanks when you are ready to send call me on 01845527535 and I will give you address

once again many thanks

walter


----------



## nickr (Oct 28, 2010)

*manual*

hi, meg

Just sen this post - I have just bought a 2000 600 with an old german manual. I would be, really really grateful if you could send me your English version - expenses reimbursed of course. Thanks. [email protected]


----------

